# Dog dry skin/dandruff



## wimersweiners (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hi , anyone have a good idea on how to get rid of real flakey skin and dandruff on a longhair doxie? I bathed with a oatmeal, aloe, conditioner dog shampoo...did not work. Thanks
 *


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Sometimes bathing even with a high brand dog shampoo, can make matters worse. Are you sure that it's not some type of skin infection?

If your quite sure it's just dandruff, I've got a few questions: 

What do you feed?

Do you supplement with anything?

Shampoo's, oatmeal anti-itch shampoo etc. can sometimes help hide problems, but I've found with my guys supplementing has worked the best. They get herring oil everyday, the "dosage" depends on weight.

The reason I asked if your sure it's not a skin infection, is I went through this with my bitch. She had terrible large chunky flakes appear quite quickly, a serious change from her normally silky, shiny black coat. I immediately went out and bought the top of the line Oatmeal anti-itch shampoo, along with the best conditioner and a vitamin spritzer. Didn't work. I went out and bought an even higher end brand of supplements. After a week, no improvement. I ended up eventually going to the vet's and it turned out she had a skin infection.

So, if your in any way unsure, I'd pay the $30 for the vet's to rule out an infection. And then start deciding on if you could feed a better food, supplement some Omega's or what not. 



Edit: Just wanted to add that often, in the winter, no matter how much you supplement, bathe, condition etc. your dog will just get dandruff. Like people, their skin gets dry and flaky.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

my lhasa gets dry skin in the winter because we have the heating on 

an oily fish with there dinner 1 or 2 times a weeks helps loads for dry skin any think in oil like pilchids or stuff like that my lhasa wont touch fish so i give him 2 capsuals of everning primrose or omeaga oils sometimes 2 of one or one of each depending what im close enough to but he prefers the everning primrose is dosnt seem to smell half as much as the fish ones  i give these to him after every meal and hes got a fab coat it usally takes around a week to get rid of the flacks 


xxxx


----------



## wimersweiners (Jan 11, 2007)

*Thanks, They just came from the Vet two weeks ago and he did not say anything about a skin problem.
We used to feed our ferrets linatone. I was wondering it that might help. We feed Purina One lamb and rice. I noticed that they poo less and they only need half as much to eat as what we used to feed. We have only been feeding them that for about 3-4 weeks. I do know that my skin is also dry, so maybe it is just the dry air. They look like they can do a head and shoulders commercial. Them being black and black and silver does not help. LOL 
Please do not let this turn into a food debate as I know so many will say I am feeding "junk" They are doing very well in every other way, so I will continue with it.
Oh my avatar is Champ. He is the young one and my sweetie. *


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

You can use linatone. I give linatone plus. It probably is the weather.


----------



## TurnHaria (Feb 26, 2007)

*i think i can help!!!*

Hello there
if your dog is a fussy eater and will not eat oily fish, try putting a few drops of codliver oil in there reg food.
hope i could help and all the best turnharia


----------



## carolann (Jan 21, 2007)

My vet prescribe "Derm Caps" one, twice a day. Also said not to bathe too often even if it is a great shampoo. Took about 3 days and the itching slowly subsided. he is still a bit flaky but nothing like when I first took him to be seen. Ask your vet. I got 60 caps for $15.00.


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been researching grooming tips for a few weeks now and all the posts I read say completely the oposite. Human shampoo is said to be too harsh for dogs in every forum I have been to.


----------



## wimersweiners (Jan 11, 2007)

*One thing I was told by two professional groomers is that the ph levels in human shampoo is not the same as in dog shampoo. So we should not really use human shampoo on our dogs. I am going to get a supplement of some kind though. Thanks  *


----------

